# James Ire's journal



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Started training around April 15th 2011.

Was pretty much skin and bones. I've got scoliosis (slight curve in the spine) which is harmless but looks strange. I've always hated it, but never really thought about working out as the answer, until recently.

So I joined the council gym here in Edinburgh and started working out, focusing a lot on upper body and chest. Then, as a few weeks went by I realised that I just really loved lifting and started to formulate a plan, focusing on all body parts.

I've just started using a larger gym as my primary gym, which is better for big lifts etc, my original gym didn't have facility to bench press/squat etc.

Right now I'm 82kg (6'1'') and my lifts are fairly light, I'm just focusing on getting good form and getting a solid training pattern that works for me. I love big compound lifts, so I think I'm going to start Stronglifts 5x5, or some adaptation of it, next month after I get back from the States.

My bodyfat is around 19.5% according to crappy electric scales. I feel like it's a bit lower than that. I've been trying to gain muscle and lose fat, but now I'm considering starting a bulking session, to help me concentrate on gaining strength and size.

I still feel small but my girlfriend is adamant that I've grown a lot. So I decided to dig out a picture of myself on holiday last year (no training) and I'm pretty sure that I've come on a lot just in a couple of months. My strength has increased what seems an incredible amount (which I'm told is often the case with newbies) so I guess that has also seen a size increase. I was a bit worried I might be a hardgainer, but I'm not feeling so bad now.

Diet wise, I'm on three shakes a day at the moment, and eat a lot of grilled chicken/tuna or beef. My George Foreman doesn't know what's hit it. Carbs have been kind of high (but all good stuff like whole rice and pasta) and I have no pattern as to when to eat them, but I might just leave that until I start cutting and concentrate on eating big and clean at the moment. I've been taking creatine and ZMA in tablet form, but may cut those out and start creatine mono in powder form later in the year, properly, with phases etc.

Anyway, I'm glad I've started a journal, I've been reading others' and they are helpful and inspiring.

Now I'm off on holiday for 10 days, and my workout will consist of a lot of walking and sit ups/press ups every morning. I did a huge session in the gym this morning so 10 days rest and some New York food will probably be just the ticket.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Pictures will follow shortly


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Ok, some pictures of my progress. First picture is me totally untrained on holiday. Second is roughly one month, and third was taken a couple of days ago.

Fourth pic is my pathetic legs. I can't believe I'm about to go on holiday and walk about in shorts for a week. A healthy diet of squats when I get back should sort them out.

Also a bicep pic. They are around 14.5" at the moment. For first month I was doing a lot of hammer curls, but have now cut out bicep isolation completely, and they only work they get is from pullups and lat pulldown. I feel like between all that and doing barbell cleans my bi's and forearms are being kept pretty happy. I feel like I need to focus on triceps more - at the moment they're getting work from pushups, bench press and dips.

Do you guys recommend any isolation stuff at the moment? Currently I'm fairly content with my 3 days a week compound lifting. I usually do a fairly chilled out fourth day, usually at weekend, when I chum my gf to the gym. Usually do some bits and bobs, like cable flys, traps, work on abs, anything that I think needs doing.

Any feedback anyone?

Cheers!


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Back from the States and first gym visit today. Am trying to get eating regime back on track as well.

At the moment lifts are as follows - 70kg bench, 80kg squat, 90kg deadlift. Squats and deadlifts didn't feel good today. Felt weak and like I was using poor form.

Did a bunch of cleans with an empty olympic barbell, just for practice. Ended up being good cardio.

May take me a week or two to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Just back from the gym. Did shoulders and lats. I know this probably isn't a great combination but everything else was sore so that's how it went. Did pullups, bent over rows, lat pulldown, dumbell raises, overhead press, barbell high pull (think that's what it's called).

Went well, apart from someone hadn't attached the plastic locks onto the barbell properly so when I walked across the room with it, the plates went flying everywhere. i prefer the larger of the two gyms I go to; in this gym there I seem to see people doing stupid things every time I go there.

Will be back at the weekend to work legs. Next week I'm planning on starting stronglifts 5x5, but will probably try and come up with an altered version of it, as I'm not sure how much I fancy squatting 3 times a week. I still need an appointment with a sports physio to see what's advisable as per my spinal/chest issues.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

whos in the first pic, cause arm tattoo is on the other side than the others


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Yeah well spotted. It's me - the other pics are taken on Photobooth - it reverses the pictures.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

great work mate - amazing progress to be honest. Know how hard it is to pack on some weight - keep going man.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

well if thats only a few months progress then thats fecking quality, shoulders looking big, and still looking lean, your legs aredefinetly putting size on, ive got the same problem with legs, but once you get squatting form sorted, your fine...you take aas


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement folks. Sorry barsnack, what did you mean by you take aas?



barsnack said:


> well if thats only a few months progress then thats fecking quality, shoulders looking big, and still looking lean, your legs aredefinetly putting size on, ive got the same problem with legs, but once you get squatting form sorted, your fine...you take aas


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

AAS = Steroids, you have definitly tightened up around the stomach area, everything has more definition, looking good. Nice tat btw


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Oh right! No steroids, just diet! I've been taking ZMA and creatine on and off. I didn't know that creatine was cumulative until recently, so I'm going to get some good quality powder and do it properly with a loading phase and so on.

Thanks re. the tat, it's actually 'tats' - started off as one, but arm is gradually filling up! If I could go back in time I would either have no tattoos, or get a proper sleeve done instead of having numerous random tattoos on the one arm. But hey!


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Well two weeks of being on holiday and eating whatever I want it seems that I'm still losing weight. Weird. Wish my abs would start showing though. Going to start properly managing carbs from now on, which should hopefully sort that out. Then I'll start to look like one of those things out of Avatar.

If you look closely in the first pic you can see the curve in my spine. I've never seen it before looking at this photo.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

*correction - meant losing fat, not weight.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

going by your 3 pics at top, fisrst obvioulsy when you started, then you bulked up, then did you cut, and for final two pics of you now, are you still cutting, is this right


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

I haven't really been strictly bulking or cutting. In the second picture I look bulky but I think that may just be the angle and lighting of the photo. All I know is that my tummy started to get flatter but my weight was staying the same. I was a bit surprised, and wondered what was going on. Then, I figured out that I was putting on a bit of mass, which I hadn't expected to happen in the initial stages of working out.

I had planned on embarking on a bulk, then cutting, but I'm not sure that I really want to. I do want to increase my lifts, but I've always liked eating healthy, so I'm just eating a balanced diet at the moment with plenty protein and fats, and taking 2 or 3 shakes a day, with 2 scoops whey.

To be honest, I'm not quite sure how to go about bulking even if I wanted to, would you say it's really necessary?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JamesIre said:


> I haven't really been strictly bulking or cutting. In the second picture I look bulky but I think that may just be the angle and lighting of the photo. All I know is that my tummy started to get flatter but my weight was staying the same. I was a bit surprised, and wondered what was going on. Then, I figured out that I was putting on a bit of mass, which I hadn't expected to happen in the initial stages of working out.
> 
> I had planned on embarking on a bulk, then cutting, but I'm not sure that I really want to. I do want to increase my lifts, but I've always liked eating healthy, so I'm just eating a balanced diet at the moment with plenty protein and fats, and taking 2 or 3 shakes a day, with 2 scoops whey.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not quite sure how to go about *bulking even if I wanted to, would you say it's really necessary*?


everything is determined by 'goals' if you want bigger lifts then bulking will do that for you, but you can lean bulk so you can increase lifts without getting additional fat. You can still eat a very health bulking diet, so what do you want to get out of your trainnig, you must have a body in mind that your aiming for, or are you more interested in strength development


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

I guess I'd like to lean bulk then?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JamesIre said:


> I guess I'd like to lean bulk then?


workout your maintenance calories and eat 500 calories or more and keep yuor diet clean, as in no processed foods, no choclate, basically no cheating to bring your calorie number up, if your wanting to do that, go to the gaining weight section and plenty of example diets and help pn there


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Thanks very much for the advice bro


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Legs done. Went to the small gym so no squats. Did 5x5 85kg on the leg extension and 5x5 75kg on the leg curl. I usually do more like 105 on the leg extensions but been on holiday so next session will be heavier. Did 5x5 front squats using the light barbell they have there, just for the sake of doing something else. Haven't started working calves yet but am going to start doing calf raises using the smith machine.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

do calves, very important, i neglected them for ages but since ive started, rest of me legs look like progress is being made


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Just got back from gym, trained chest. Have had a stomach bug last couple of days and have been feeling really low/depressed/demotivated. Feel like my test has been very low. Think it also has something to do with coming back to Scotland and people being grumpy/everything being grey.

Last chest session was flat barbell bench and cable flyes, at yet another council gym I hadn't yet tried. Free bench feels a lot different to the smith. I don't think it's harder to push the weight, just harder to balance it. I feel like I'd be better at this exercise if I had a symmetrical chest. Enjoyed doing cable cross over, really felt it hitting the pecs, and could get a good contraction on reps. Anyway, todays session went like this:

Dumbbell flat bench

20kg x 8

22kg x 8

26kg x 7

28kg x 5

Incline press on smith, four sets 60kg

Fly machine, four sets, 45 - 65kg

Incline dumbbell fly three sets 12 - 16kg (all my strength has disappeared by this time, perhaps these were unnecessary)

Did a few tricep exercises to finish off, then walked home. Was happy with my flat dumbbell press, which has gone up a bit. In a few weeks I'll try 30kg dumbbells, although to be honest I'm a bit intimidated by them at the moment.

On another note a vein has started to appear whilst working out. on my left delt and bicep that I've never seen before. Arms are very veiny in the gym. Wish they looked like that all the time.

Tomorrow will rest then next visit will be shoulders.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good work fella, we all go through stages of no motivation or cant be ****d or depressed, but its all a test how bad we want it, just think next time you feel like this, picture your goal and clear your mind of everything else and smash the **** outa the gym


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Yesterday was shoulders, did a lot of non power exercises for once, with lighter weight. Was just at home with my dumbells. Watched some of scooby1961's stuff on youtube to get ideas. I like that guy. My shoulders are creaky, weak and not as flexible as I thought. Need to take more notice of them!

Anyway, tomorrow am going to gym early, for legs. Then tattoo appointment, then physio. Will be quite a day!


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Good day today. left knee hurts a little so worked chest instead of legs, which was original plan. Now after tattoo arms are going to be out of order for a bit, so next weekend will be good time to focus on legs and maybe do some abs/core.

Todays workout was flat dumbbell press, incline on the smith and low cable flys.

Dumbbell work was something like

22kg x 8

26kg x 8

28kg x 7

30kg x 5

Was really happy with this! Was really chuffed that I managed the 30s. Started to fail on last couple of reps and felt triceps taking over but on the whole feel like my form was good.

Free weights area was busy though, was difficult doing heavy db press with indian kids running around doing cricket swings with dumbbells (wtf) but just had to focus and get on with it. Had NIN and Meshuggah in the headphones so it was all good.

Then had tattoo then physio, which was interesting, got some good insight on my spine, and some good rotation exercises for chest and hips. Good news is that she said heavy compounds like deadlift and squat are ok for me, as long as im not feeling any backpain.

There was an old school Leither in the gym, with naval tattoos and a pot belly, must have been in his 70s, was destroying the punchbag like a champ, was class.

Will be back soon, with some squats!


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Ok so did legs yesterday, and just returned from gym, did lats.

For legs yesterday did squats up to 95kg, leg extensions up to 105kg, hamstring curls up to 95kg, and also did some front squats, just with 40kg to finish off. Then hammered the punchbag for 5-10 mins. Also thought I would do some deadlifts, usually would do them on a back day, but have heard people saying they can be done on a leg day too. Worked my way up to 95kg, until my form gave in. Feel like from rest I could prob crack 100 but at the moment I'm just starting light and working my way up.

Have been really interested in starting some kind of high energy/explosive cardio, like boxing or muay thai. I just need to grow the knackers to go down for a session. I have a couple of mates that do muay thai, and they've been trying to get me down for a class or two, but up until now with my anxiety problems etc I've never felt like it would be possible. Now I feel like I could maybe do it someday, and that it would be good for me. Feel like I'm getting stronger and more confident through training.

Today did back, although just lats mainly as deadlifted yesterday. Did a lot of exercises, wide grip overhand pullups 5x5, pullover 20kg 3x8 reps, dumbell rows 20kg (heaviest they had) 3x8reps, barbell rows 40kg (heaviest they had) 3x10 reps. Also jumped on the lat pulldown machine and worked up to 75kg. I don't know why, but the machine feels harder than pullups, I can do more bodyweight pullups (bw 85kg) than I can lat pulldowns at 75kg.

There was literally noone in the gym so found myself posing in the mirror quite a lot, ha. I feel like I've bulked up a lot. I jumped on the chest press machine, which I haven't done in months, since I discovered bench press, and managed 4 reps of 105kg. Felt strong!

Couple of days rest now, will maybe do some cardio etc, then back for chest tue or weds next week.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Just got back from gym - had a s**t day at work - had one particular call to deal with that made me depressed for the majority of the day. Got home and felt ready to punch a wall so decided to go for and blast some cardio at the gym. I didn't manage much before I was a sweaty heap:

5 sets 5 overhand pullups

5 mins rowing machine, fast/slow 30 sec intervals

5 mins bike fast/slow 30 sec intervals

3 sets 10 press ups feet on bosu ball

5mins rowing machine fast/slow 1 min intervals

5 mins bike fast/slow 1 min intervals

3 sets of 5 overhand pullups

Was pretty smashed after that so came home for bath and dinner.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Heavy session on legs today!

went to the gym at 1230 and the place was PACKED - must have been folks on their lunchbreak.

Did squats 5x5 up to 90kg, leg extensions 5x5 up to 115, hamstring curls 5x5 up to 85, leg press machine 5x5 up to 145kg. I'm thinking about swapping the squats for leg press machine, because it puts less pressure on your spine, and I have to pay a lot of attention to my spine health due to scoliosis.

Was going to finish up with cardio on the punchbag, but it was getting used continually during my whole session, couldn't get on. Did a few sets of cleans with empty olympic bar, with loads of reps. Feel like the cleans are really developing my forearms. I was watching a skinny guy on the bench do loads of forearm curls with a dumbbell, I had experimented with those before, but I found them boring frankly and cleans are more fun.

Asked my physio about taking up muay thai or boxing today, she said I need to work on building balance in my chest strength/flexibility first. Was a bit gutted, but have made a goal that by 2012 I'll be strong/conditioned/flexible enough to start. Touched my toes for the first time last night, which is some real progress, could only manage half way down my shins before! I'm enjoying weight training, but I need to do something a bit more explosive/exciting as well. Dying to get into it! Will have to stick with bag work at the moment.

Diet wise I'm getting into a good detox state after my holiday. Feeling lean. No booze, no crisps, fizzy drinks, chips, pizza, chocolate. Have pretty much stayed off that stuff since April (some exceptions, had a packet of crisps on the plane, the odd red bull before training) and feeling a lot better for it. Been having one, sometimes two coffees a day, one in the morning, and one at lunch, sometimes before training. Have just got 6kg of impact whey from myprotein. Was using their whey isolate before, which had 10% more protein content, but you can't argue with 6kg for 50 quid. Got some of their creapure as well so going to go a course of that.

Lastly, weighed myself today (first time in ages) was expecting around 83.5, am currently 81.5. So a bit lighter than before, although I'm almost certain that is a loss in belly fat, and not muscle. Have been working hard on cramming in enough protein, and I'm looking bigger, so it's all good! Im hoping to get to the upper 80s, maybe 90 and stay lean. I think my weight is going to dip slightly as I keep losing bf, before it rises again. Abs are starting to show so I'm guessing my bf is around 14% ish at the moment. Will post a couple of new pics in the next 6-8 weeks to show progress, so far legs have come on the most visibly, as well as arms, lats and shoulders. Chest is bigger too, but probably the slowest developer.

Anyway next session will be shoulders!


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Just returned from gym, did back.

Small gym so light weights, just doubled my reps

DB rows, 3 x 16 reps, 20kg

DB pullovers, 4 x 8 reps, 20 kg

BB rows, 3 x 16 reps, 35kg

Pullups, 3 x 12 - weight assisted, couldn't manage bw. my lats felt like 2 slices of cheesecake by this time. should have done these at the start.

No point in deadlifting as not enough weight.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Update - weighed myself this morning and am 80.3 kg. That was a nice surprise. Am sure belly fat is going down, prob due to a bit more cardio and some punchbag stuff I've been doing.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Did chest today - felt like was only in the gym for about 15 mins, but was a good workout nonetheless!

flat db bench press - 22kg x 8 / 26kg x8 / 30kg x 6 (pb!)

hammer strength incline machine 3 sets of 8, 60kg (feel like i could do better but i always find this machine difficult)

incline db flyes, 12kg, x8 / x8 / 7 (pathetic I know, but was feeling really weak by this time)

Then took a dextrose and stretched down, waited for bus, which was 15 mins late, so walked home, took 30 mins, not happy with this as would rather have got home quick to neck shake then banana. felt pooped by the time I got home, did 3 sets of decline press ups off a step, close, medium and wide hands, and had shake and banana.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey mate just thought I'd call in give my 2 bobs worth.

With you having scoliosis perhaps it would be better to drop the weight on the squats for a month or two se how your back responds to it and work on speed squats.

Or I guess you could swap squats for heavy leg press but it would be a shame to miss out on one of the best full body strength workouts there is!


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Hey man, thanks for the suggestions - yeah, I recently swapped squats for leg press, reason being that they put less pressure on the spine. Legs are coming on pretty well. What do you mean by speed squats though?


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Leg workout today. Am no longer doing heavy leg extensions or squats to protect knees.

Leg extensions 3 sets 35kg x 20

Leg press 3 sets 10 reps, up to 155kg

Hamstring curls 3 sets 8 reps, up to 85 kg (will go heavier next week)

Deadlifts 3 sets 10 reps 60kg (really just did these to practice form)

Calf raises on smith machine, 3 sets 10 reps 100kg

Tomorrow will be chest.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Here is my diet from today. Today was a fishy day, tuna and sardines, try and alternate with chicken/turkey days so I don't get bored. I don't eat many carbs because of digestive probs, also can't eat red meat. I usually eat more vegetables (brocolli, sweet potatos, peppers, radishes, courgettes) and usually a couple more eggs than this. Rice eaten at 1pm and 7pm was minimal, just put a bit in there cos I like it. Supplements taken over the course of the day are - c. 7g Creapure, vit B complex, Cod liver oil, vit E.

breakfast/pre workout - cereal bar, banana, 3 oatcakes, green tea, 2 guarana energy tabs

post workout - 2 scoops whey in water, banana

1pm - 1 tin sardines, 1 falafel, 1 avocado, spinach, humous, olive oil, rice

4pm - 1 scoop whey in water

7pm half tin tuna, rice, spinach, humous

9pm half tin tuna, grated courgette, sweet potato

before bed, 1 scoop whey in milk


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Today was chest. Have doms in hamstrings today from yesterdays legs session - usually have bad doms in quads, but since I ditched heavy leg extensions... quads feel fine. Hopefully they'll continue to grow. Felt sluggish on the way to the gym - weather has turned for the worse and I've had pressure headaches for the last 2 days. Ate 2 lucozade energy tabs on way gym, and one half way through my workout, which helped.

Today did flat dumbbell press, incline bp on the smith machine, flat dumbbell flyes and bw dips to finish off. Managed 8x30kg on flat db press which was a new pb! Think I can start moving up to 35s in next couple of weeks. I like the dumbbells they have at the gym I was at today - they are made up of flat discs rather than the big rubber covered ones at the other gym.

Only annoying thing was there were guys there using all sorts of stuff in the free weights area and not putting it back. I can see now why people find this so annoying. School is out for summer now I think, so there's a lot of boy wonders doing all sorts of sh1te in the gym and not clearing up after themselves.

Anyways tomorrow will be shoulders and then back. Will rest from friday to monday and maybe do some abs/bodyweight stuff to save from getting bored.

Also, weight is now 80.00


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Worked shoulders today. That's three days on the trot heavy training so will rest tomorrow then train back on friday.

did

shoulder press 3 sets 16kgx8, 18kg, and 20kg (two sets of 8 reps - 20 kg was the heaviest dbs they had)

side raises

front raises

reverse flyes

Three above exercises were done with light weight, up to 12kg.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Did chest today - think possibly was overkill

Incline DB bench press - 20kg, 24kg, 30kg, x10 x10 x8

High Cable flyes - x10 x10 x8 (can't remember weight, was fairly light anyway)

Flat bench DB flyes, 10kg, 14kg, 18kg, x12 x10 x8

Body weight dips, x8 x8 x8

Didn't really feel satisfied after doing these... should have left the gym at this point but instead did a few sets on the chest fly machine. Probably pointless... Wanted to finish off with some press up variations, but there wasn't any space, gym was packed.

Walked home and chucked down some dextrose and protein and a banana.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey mate some good incline pressing there weights are going up nicely!

By speed squats I mean lighter weight slow down and explode from the bottom!


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Ah right, will try that tomorrow, thanks!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

alright lad, been busy last few weeks so getting back upto speed with journals...you ever thought about hip squats, they protect your back and help yuor knees alot...progress seemingly coming on fine?


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Barsnack, things are coming on ok, I'm starting to plateau a bit with weight, my bw is now 79.9kg, the fat has been flying off... need to start packing on some more muscle now, which I guess means a more formulated approach to the weight I'm lifting and how much I'm eating.

I worked back today, and maxed 125kg on deadlift for 2 reps, then my grip started to fail and the bar started slipping out my hands. I know that's light for a deadlift (for my someone my bodyweight), so need to work on that. It feels like a friggin ton though. I've started to do do back extensions with a plate to try and strengthen my lower back which I'm hoping will help with time






Also did close grip pull downs, t bar rows and db rows today. Tried to do some pullups but could only manage 4 after all of that.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if your hitting a plateau in regards to weight, then simply up the calories, i dont deadlift that great either, 125kg is fine as long as you feel it working and your form is good, alot of people ive noticed in the gym are lifting big weight fior deadlifts yet their form is shocking...maybe your not lifting as much because of what you squat, as this helps towards deadlifts as it obviously builds the legs


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> if your hitting a plateau in regards to weight, then simply up the calories, i dont deadlift that great either, 125kg is fine as long as you feel it working and your form is good, alot of people ive noticed in the gym are lifting big weight fior deadlifts yet their form is shocking...maybe your not lifting as much because of what you squat, as this helps towards deadlifts as it obviously builds the legs


x2

Its not about the weight but about the form, you get massive yet still life less than the guy next to you. There is a defined difference between BB and power lifting.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> x2
> 
> Its not about the weight but about the form, you get massive yet still life less than the guy next to you. There is a defined difference between BB and power lifting.


yep, god your turning into my little sidekick, ill call you tonto from now on....what way do you lift rep wise for deads, i used to always aim for 5reps but noticed im getting great results from dropsetting, so its like this

heaviest weight - 3-5 reps

heavy weight - 3-5 reps

heavy weight - 3-5 rep

med weight - 8-12 reps

med weight - 8 -12 reps

med weight - 8-12 reps


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

barsnack said:


> yep, god your turning into my little sidekick, ill call you tonto from now on....


Tonto.... Balls to that, Im more of a janitor mate. :lol:


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Thanks folks... Yeah I'm not really a squatter. I do work legs hard as i can though. I'm just not that strong. Will try and boost my calories. I have to try and get in all the necessary protein whilst eating fairly lightly cos of digestive problems and ulcerative colitis. As much as i'd like to tuck into two steaks a day, I can't. In fact I can't eat steak at all. Or too much rice/pasta/bread and other carbs. Nightmare. I tend to have a shake with every meal, post workout and before bed with milk. I do eat tuna, chicken and turkey though. Eat quite a lot of peanut butter, whole milk, olive oil, humous, beans and nuts - should be keeping cals fairly high?

Serious doms in my whole back today (and forearms, must have been the deadlifts) so think i can consider yesterday a success.

Worked shoulders today, wasn't in gym long, did 3 sets of heavy db press, then lateral raises and rear delt raises. Did a bit of arms as well to finish off.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

barsnack said:


> yep, god your turning into my little sidekick, ill call you tonto from now on....what way do you lift rep wise for deads, i used to always aim for 5reps but noticed im getting great results from dropsetting, so its like this
> 
> heaviest weight - 3-5 reps
> 
> ...


Isn't that a bit harsh on your back, jumping into you highest weight? I've basically been doing the reverse of this!


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Ok a couple of pics. All taken on same day i know they look a bit different.

I've not been paying attention to my back thus far but i think it's grown more than anything else.

Did chest today - small gym so medium weight, higher reps, 3 sets incline db press, 3 sets heavy db flyes, 3 sets light-medium on the incline chest press machine. Tried to do a few dips and press ups but I was smashed after all this so I just headed home.

Lats still sore from last back session, was 3 or 4 days ago now!

Tomorrow heading to bigger gym for legs.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JamesIre said:


> Isn't that a bit harsh on your back, jumping into you highest weight? I've basically been doing the reverse of this!


dont think so, as long as you have properly warmed up then i dont see the problem, i always think if i dont start of with my heaviest weight then ill never reach my strength peak...plus ill warm up about 20% of me PB


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lats looking well fella, what trap exercises you doing beside deadlifting, could do with bringing them up a little


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

barsnack said:


> lats looking well fella, what trap exercises you doing beside deadlifting, could do with bringing them up a little


Yeah you're right - I haven't been working them at all! Next shoulder day I'll do some shrugs. I've been meaning to incorporate them for a while.

Did legs today, squats, ham curls and calf raises on the smith machine. Got back and had 2 scoops whey some dextrose and some strawberries and peanut butter.

Now planning big lunch but have work to do... argh!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i do traps with shoulders myself, back day is lats although i include deads in this day as well, its a nightmare trying to figure out the best workout plan...whats your thoughts on dextose, been thinking of trying it


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Well I changed my post workout shake etc recently on the advice of a mate - now have protein in water, dextrose and some fruit, pref a banana. Can't really give you any feedback about the dextrose... I just take it and hope for the best. Same as any supps etc, I've not really been training long enough to figure out what works for me. It's all still a big mystery tbh!

Seeing as I'm on here may as well make this a journal entry...

No training til Monday as working day and night. Haven't even had time enough to prepare decent food.

Legs feel like theyve been smashed with a cricket bat, 3 days after squats. Was only squatting 70k. For some reason doms are lasting 3 or more days recenlty, back was the same after last workout.

Not much spare time over coming few months so may have to change up my routine.

More to come soon, plus some more progress pics.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

OK - bad problems recently so haven't been able to eat a bb'ing diet. Nothing like it tbh. Carbs and meat (mostly red) is causing me a lot of trouble. I've been living on a lot of fruit/veg/whey protein and tuna, sometimes a little chicken - those are about the only foods I can manage. Fats are doing ok, having a lot of olive oil, milk, peanut butter, avocado etc, and eggs. Plus I'm so busy at the moment (remixes to work on, EP coming out, open uni course, volunteering for a charity, not to mention my normal dayjob) I've been forgetting to take my vitamin supps, and creatine.

Anyway I'm guessing that my macros aren't anywhere near enough to be putting on size at the moment. I'll just have to make do and go for the mma style physique. Or one of them things out of Avatar.

On the upside, I've upped my rep ranges recently, and feel like I'm getting a little hypertrophy (don't know if that's the right term). I can see my abs starting to appear, my back feels an looks bigger and arms are getting veiny. I think it might be partly psychological and partly a drop in body fat. I'm thinking I'm around 12-14% ish at the moment (feel free to comment, as per pics below, I'm not good at judging bf levels).

Did chest and shoulders on Monday so today was back and arms day. Was quite an intense workout - felt shaky and a bit sick when I got home.

30 reps on lat pulldown at 25kg

8 pullups, 7 pullups, 5 pullups (wide overhand)

3 sets 8 reps lat pullover into bench press (exercise I do for scoliosis)

3 sets 8 reps db pullover 20kg

8 pullups, 7 pullups, 5 pullups (narrow inverted for bi's)

3 sets forearm raise with db (25kg)

3 sets 8 reps of cleans, 25kg, to finish off.

It looks like a lot of volume I know, but it was all light to moderate weight, so I just kept going til I felt smashed.

Pics:


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Been working solid for past few days so no training. Popped down the gym near my house a couple of days ago but no real weight there, so just trained light. Legs were due for training so did a few exercises focusing on high reps.

Been doing a lot of stretching though, and yesterday managed to touch my toes for the first time since I was about 7 years old. Felt good.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Did back today (chest done on monday)

5 overhand pullups

5 " "

5 " "

4 " "

12 db rows @ 20kg

12 " "

10 " "

12 pullovers @ 20kg

12 " "

10 " "

Burn set of overhand pullups on assisted machine with half my bw about 20 reps,

Done! Didn't feel very strong today. Can usually do 8-12 pullups. Still, went to failure, back feels smashed, so that's the main thing guess.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

JamesIre said:


> Legs feel like theyve been smashed with a cricket bat, 3 days after squats. Was only squatting 70k. For some reason doms are lasting 3 or more days recenlty, back was the same after last workout. QUOTE]
> 
> Here Here mate. I think if its a testing workout and you hit it heavy with good form and are natural legs and back can easily be 3 day DOMS hence why I never train more than 3 times a week really.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Haha, cheers, and for the idea on the speed squats btw.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Did chest last night after a long and boring shift at work.

Used the Meadowbank freeweight gym for the first time. I was only one in the gym (or only one sad enough to be training on a Saturday night). Anyway, this gym is the biz! Definitely going there again.

Did 3 sets of flat bench, using barbell. Was my second ever attempt at barbell bench press. Did sets at 60kg, 70, and 75. Managed 1 rep at 80kg, then failed at second rep. Had to roll the bar off my stomach and onto the floor. Have attached pic. If that ever happens again, I'll be sure to lower it onto my hips, not my stomach (refer to pic)

Then did 3 sets of incline flyes, and some bw dips to finish off. Have changed my fly technique to that palms are facing away from me on way up and down, and closing in toward the middle. Makes a massive difference in isolating the pec.

Was enjoying the new surroundings so did some ab work as well, decline sit ups and hanging leg raises.

Happy with my bench press (ok, 80kg is a warm up for most people on this forum, but feels like a frickin tonne for me - plus I'm weighing in at 78kg right now). I'm going to aim for 100kg by the end of the year. Think I should manage it by adding 2.5-5kg per session. New goal!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im guessing theres no barbell rack in your gym, that bruise looks sore, could you not get some1 in the gym to spot you for just the one exercise


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

barsnack said:


> im guessing theres no barbell rack in your gym, that bruise looks sore, could you not get some1 in the gym to spot you for just the one exercise


There is - but I couldn't rack it, cos I failed on the rep. Would ask for a spotter in future, but when it happened I was in the gym alone, everyone else was out partying presumably (saturday night)

To be honest it's more of a fabric burn from the t-shirt I had on. Not a bruise. Felt like a bit of a twit though explaining it to my girlfriend


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JamesIre said:


> There is - but I couldn't rack it, cos I failed on the rep. Would ask for a spotter in future, but when it happened I was in the gym alone, everyone else was out partying presumably (saturday night)
> 
> To be honest it's more of a fabric burn from the t-shirt I had on. Not a bruise. Felt like a bit of a twit though explaining it to my girlfriend


does having a girlfriend and not partying on a saturday night a natural link, if so im staying single....how often you do ab work


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

haha

i do abs about 1-2 times a week. upper ones are starting to hypertroph a bit. To be honest, i hate it, and it always makes me feel sick. But now they're starting to show a bit I'm more motivated.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Did shoulders today.

Only managed 12, 10, 4 reps on db shoulder press @ 20 kg, think because my front delts are still a bit fried from bench press on saturday.

Also did db side raises, db reverse flyes, db shrugs, all 8-10 reps, three sets, all light ish weight.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JamesIre said:


> haha
> 
> i do abs about 1-2 times a week. *upper ones are starting to hypertroph a bit*. To be honest, i hate it, and it always makes me feel sick. But now they're starting to show a bit I'm more motivated.


2 things, what you mean by what ive highlighted, and you couldnt detail your ab routine, cause im hopeless when it comes to abs


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Hypertrophy i think is simply an increase in muscle size... but I might be wrong.

I don't have an ab routine as such, but I usually do a mixture of crunches, reverse crunches, leg lifts (lying on the floor) and hanging knee raises. Do something like three sets of 20 for each exercise.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JamesIre said:


> *Hypertrophy i think is simply an increase in muscle size*... but I might be wrong.
> 
> I don't have an ab routine as such, but I usually do a mixture of crunches, reverse crunches, leg lifts (lying on the floor) and hanging knee raises. Do something like three sets of 20 for each exercise.


was just wondering why you used that term, threw me off abit...mite try some of these ab excerises, i just feel i never can get motivated to do them and im bulking so dont think there massively needed


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

I don't think I would bother if I was bulking.

Then again they are a muscle group like any other and doesn't hurt to strengthen them as well


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Just back from a back session. Was feeling very spaced out in the gym, feel like I have hayfever or the beginnings of a cold. Everything felt very heavy and I was sweating and shaking towards the end of the session, my nose felt very sore, like i was about to have a nosebleed (but didn't)

Anyway, did 3 sets 8 wide grip pullups and dumbell rows, working up to set of 7 reps at 35kg. Will start with 35s next time and finish on a set with the 40s. Also did underhand barbell rows at 60kg, never done this exercise before, felt awkward and like I didn't get much out of it. Will prob try with lower weight next time and a greater ROM.

Then nipped into small gym down the road on way back, did a couple of burn sets on the lat pulldown, assisted pullup machine, and some stretching, then back home, for shake and a banana.

Have been able to eat heavier the past week (even steak mince), so trying to train heavy as well and get some personal bests. However, may not happen if I have a cold coming on.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Saw physio last night - said I have a rounded back and myofascial tension. Basically upper cross syndrome, caused by years of slouching. Have got to do physio stuff on a foam roller and lots of stretching, also strengthen my rear shoulders and back (lucky that I'm into bb'ing) Will do this until I can get a deep tissue massage which is unfortunately quite expensive.

*addition

Am dying to work legs. However last time I was at the gym I stepped on my ankle funny getting off a bench and strained it slightly. Now I can't squat down as far as parallel. Total pain in the @rse. Craving a hood squat.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Very bad problems with tear/fissure in my digestive tract (recurring problem for a year now). Going to the toilet equals blood and pain. I knew this was going to happen - was on a training day for work, I brought no food of my own and therefore had to eat sh1te biscuits and sandwiches that they provided, and didn't drink nearly enough water. Having to change diet for 1-2 weeks. Yesterday looked like this:

Breakfast - Yoghurt and tea

Snack - shake containing avocado, banana, whey, water

Lunch - Sweet potato, courgette, tomatoes

Snack - Soya milk, olives, banana

Dinner - Vegetable soup

Before bed - shake containing milk, whey, 1tsp peanut butter

This morning was even worse so presume digestive system is still clearing itself out of solid/carby food (not that I eat that much anyway). Today needs to be almost a detox, will try and stick to fruit and veg, taking psyllium. Will be taking cod liver oil tabs and other vitamins.

So... training is out of the question til this clears up and I can eat enough food. This couldn't have come at a worse time. I was feeling like I was making some good strength progress and was planning on building my bench up, and reaching pb's on other exercises too. Also it's my bday next week and I'm going to York to see family. Will have to celebrate by eating salad and fruit.

Only good thing about this is that presumably I'll burn some more fat. Whoopee.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Update - Feeling tired and grumpy. Weight is at 76.5kg. Today am going to introduce solids in the form of oatcakes and sardines. Will probably be eating normally by this time next week, and will hit the gym accordingly.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

how did you cause the tear in the diestive tract?


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

I used to play in a band and all the touring and eating sh1t food, drinking during the day, not sleeping etc. I was treating my body very badly and had a mini breakdown of sorts.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JamesIre said:


> I used to play in a band and all the touring and eating sh1t food, drinking during the day, not sleeping etc. I was treating my body very badly and had a mini breakdown of sorts.


sounds like that would do it, they given you a time frame for recovery, nothing worse than being kept outa the gym with injury


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Well, it never really goes away but will heal in a week or two. Once it's healed I can eat relatively normally, as long as I don't tip the balance with too much carbs, not enough water, too much salt etc... just common sense really. Having said that, I wish I could remember what it's like to be able to eat what I want without having to think about the consequences.

Anyway I've only taken one break from training since April (9 days) so am treating this like a well needed recuperation period.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good way at looking at it, i was out for 4weeks few months back with shoulder injury and it really let my body completely heal all voer and although its taken me another month to catch up oni lifts, im feeling better about the gym and diet is spot on...positive thinking will improve your gym performance


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Back in gym tonight for first time in two weeks. Diet has been good but calories far too low

Anyway, did a mixture of stuff, just to get back into the swing of things... pullups, dips, squats, bench, calf raises (squat and bench were light) and some cardio on the rowing machine.

Will prob get back in with a heavy chest session on monday, then shoulders, legs, back etc, as before.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Just back from gym, decided to give arms a blast for once.

Did a few sets of pullups with different hand spacings. Had to use the assisted seat towards the end as ran out of stamina fairly quickly. Then did some hammer db hammer curls.

Yesterday went for a chest session. Did flat bench, wide grip dips and a couple of sets on the flye machine. Whole chest from tendon to middle feels sore today. Am glad that I started benching - I always thought it was easier to hit chest with squeezing movements (eg flye, cables), but since I adjusted my technique on bb bp, i.e. shoulders back, elbows tucked, push hands together at top, I'm really feeling it the next day.

Probs with eating enough recently due to before mentioned toilet probs. Tried to make a docs

appointment today but they said to cb next week. Have been trying to keep protein and kcals high through use of shakes. Getting enough carbs is a problem and I'm thinking about getting some sort of carb supplement/drink. It's a weird feeling (being carb depleted) feel very spaced out and no energy.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)




----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Not written anything here for a while because haven't been able to eat seriously for a while, so no heavy workouts. Meat and most carbs are off the menu. I've just been referred to a colorectal specialist to ascertain what I've got (ie fissure/ulcer etc) and rule out something serious like ulcerative colitis and so on.

Gym wise, I've still been working out - just trying to keep a reasonable amount of strength, doing bw pull up variations, dips and press ups, ab work etc. I'm trying not to over-do it, or do any serious cardio, cos my weight has gone down to 75kg, and I'm concerned about losing muscle. Have been trying to remember to drink a scoop or two of whey even on non-training days so I don't lose any of the muscle I've built since April.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Just back from the gym - still just doing the 'maintenance' thing.

Did

Pull ups supersetted with dips, 6/8, 5/8, 5/8, 5/8, 4/8

3 sets kettleball squats, 18kg

Cleans supersetted with front squats, 25kg 8/8, 8/8, 8/8

3 sets calf raises off a step, til failure


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

... Just found this in a charity shop - winner! was only £3.

Fits me perfectly. Want to do a heavy session now to try it out! Don't know who the maker is, but has an 'L' logo on it. Was with a bunch of other army kit, trousers etc.

Chuffed!










By jamesire at 2011-10-11










By jamesire at 2011-10-11


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Worked out last night.

Did some uphill walking to get warmed up (freezing outside)

Then did sets of pullups, dips, cleans, kettleball squats, calf raises.

Diet getting back to normal so heavy lifting session not too far away.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Did a heavy workout this morning for first time in ages.

Did chest. Only went up to 60kg on flat bench but tried to focus on high reps. Didn't feel confident doing any more than that as it's been a while.

Did wide grip dips, pullovers and flyes as well. Quite a lot of exercises, but I was enjoying doing an intense workout, so just went for it. Also did narrow grip dips and cable pulldowns for triceps.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Some recent pics, will prob take these off after a few days.










By jamesire at 2011-10-19










By jamesire at 2011-10-19










By jamesire at 2011-08-16


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well you def got that ripped look that girl (and gays) will go for  Good starting point though mate! Now you need to eat more and pack on some size all over especially your back.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Thanx man! Yeah - its nice to have some visible abs etc but I'm dying to put on some decent mass. Gonna hit the gym hard next week.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Another back photo, slightly clearer hopefully. I know my back sucks but I love training it so hopefully will pay off eventually!










By jamesire at 2011-10-19


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Uni tutorial was cancelled yesterday morn so went to gym instead.

Did back. Did loads of volume, cos I feel like the best back workouts I've done in the past I've just blasted it with several different exercises. Did lots of pull ups and rowing type exercises for upper and lower back and did weighted back extensions instead of deadlifts. Also did db shrugs. Tried doing shrugs on the smith machine but too awkward.

Then had to go and meet someone in town so couldn't get home for usual post workout feed... popped into a supplement shop on leith walk and picked up one of these kind of expensive at 2.99, plus the guy working there was a d!ck but preferable to missing out on post workout protein.

Had some bolognaise throughout rest of the day and went to french resteraunt in the evening and had great mussels.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Ok, I'm back for first time since November.

I haven't worked out since then, because I could no longer afford a gym membership, and sank into a bout of very bad depression and anxiety.

I finally went to the doc a few weeks ago, who gave me a cheap gym membership, and started me on Sertraline (100mg/day), an anti-depressent.

Was a bit apprehensive of first gym visit in several months, so started off fairly light.

Did

15 mins uphill fast walking

3 sets of 8 reps bb squats, 25kg, trying to concentrate on good form

3 sets of 8 reps db lunges, 8kg a side. I didn't manage to get all the way through this, so towards the end swapped the dbs for a 4kg medicine ball, just for the sake of finishing the sets

stretched off

Came home and drank some protein.

Feeling good, but very weak and self-conscious. Will take a while for me to get back in step.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Second day back in the gym today. Had a very bad night's sleep and was a struggle to get up this morning.

Anyway, got to the gym and started off with 15 mins brisk uphill walking.

Then did

db bench press, 3 sets of 8 @ 16kg, 18kg, 20kg

bw dips, 2 sets, 5 reps then 4 reps. then two more sets assisted with -19kg, 8 reps then 5 reps.

bb clean and press, 3 sets of 8 reps @ 25kg

Then finished off with plank, held for 1 min.

Home now, about to stretch off and eat some tuna and salad. Waiting for myprotein order to arrive. Feel shattered but good.

Back and arms next time.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Why do I always input on the journals of people who fck off for months :lol:

Good to see you back mate sorry to hear of your troubles. Nothing like the winter months to make you feel **** about everything. Look forward to the summer and train as hard as you can it will all be a distant memory in a few months and you'll be back in top shape


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Thanks man - much appreciated.



Wardy21 said:


> Why do I always input on the journals of people who fck off for months :lol:
> 
> Good to see you back mate sorry to hear of your troubles. Nothing like the winter months to make you feel **** about everything. Look forward to the summer and train as hard as you can it will all be a distant memory in a few months and you'll be back in top shape


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Quick entry as on my way to work

Today did some light cardio then

Overhand wide grip pull ups, 7, 5 and 4 reps. Then did 4 more with the assisted cushion (-19kg)

3 sets of db rows, 8 reps per set, 20kg

Finished off with 3 sets of cleans, with 25kg bb.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Felt like going to the gym today, was studying hard and needed a break.

Did 5 mins uphill walking, 5 mins rowing, 5 mins cycling

Then went to weights room and did some incline db flyes, and some push up variations. Finished off with a plank for 1 min by which time I was spent.

Still waiting for protein to arrive so got back and had a few eggs, a piece of wholemeal bread with a couple of scoops of unsweetened peanut butter and a few cherries, and a large glass of unsweetened soya milk, with a couple of tablespoons of tahini. Not sure the protein content of that lot.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Just to say I haven't given up my workouts.

I'll be ceasing activity on this thread and moving my posts to my own blog http:/hellobody.co.uk/ on which I'll be making posts relevant to physical and mental health, nutrition, human biology and meditation.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Back to basics on this one unfortunately. Have been doing a Human Biology OU course and getting through 1st year of a Biochemistry degree. Passed both with distinctions, however fitness has fallen to the wayside, mostly due to bad time management by yours truly.

For the past month have been cycling to get basic cardio fitness back to a reasonable level and get rid of excess baggage gained whilst sitting at desk for long hours studying(!)

Have already been back to gym once this week, worked back. Weight lifted abysmal, however very keen to get through this weak period, so hoping it will pass soon.

Did chest today, consisting of:

All 5x5

Flat benchpress (smith) 40kg, 40kg, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg

Incline DB press 36kg, 32kg, 32kg, 32kg, 32kg

Dips (with 33kg 'assistance') 5, 5, 5, 5, 5


----------

